# DeLuxe



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Anybody ever build a DeLuxe amp. Why I'm asking is, I found an old insignia cleaning out the garage today. Probably off an old car. Would look great on an amp.
I could probably stick it in an envelope and mail it so it's free if anybody wants it.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

It looks like the Deluxe insignia is going on a Tweed Deluxe and is no longer available. I need your address. PM me.


----------

